# New "art" website



## Jarmake (May 17, 2013)

Hello!

If anyones interested there's a new website just for publishing "art", if one can call this art. It's mine and my friends website, check it out. There's more pictures coming. Comment if you want to. Oh and it's NSFW page, so beware! Not for kiddies too.

My friend has made all the pictures, I'm just publishing them for him and giving some twisted ideas for the new pics. The pictures are all handdrawn, only thing that's made by computer is a bit contrast adjusting and publishing. 

Check it out! http://goatpit.weebly.com

Thanks mates!


----------



## Jarmake (May 22, 2013)

118 visitors and nobody dared to comment.  Oh well, it's not for all, more like a acquired taste.


----------

